# Today Is That Magical Day When Happy Stuff Happens.



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, you fellows may remember the time I made a thread about me coming across a pretty Waltham pocket watch in the flea-market one day.

It's a Waltham Model 1895. 7-jewel, unadjusted movement in a rolled-gold case marked to wear for five years. Made circa 1899/1900.

Todaaaaaay...I got a phone-call. It was from the watchmaker whom I sent the watch. He said it was ready for me to pick it up and that it was fixed and working and that, quote - "it looks a treat!".

I'm going to the watchmaker tomorrow to pick it up. If his work really is great, then I shall publicise his details here and perhaps you fellows might become customers too.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one! Hope it's even better than your expecting.

Looking forward to seeing the pics when you pick it up.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Heading into town tomorrow. The watchmaker's will be my first stop. Pick it up, pay for the repairs, then head off to have lunch. Then, I might buy other stuff, or I may not. Then, back home.

And out with the camera!!

The set of pictures that I took of this watch before I sent it in for repairs really did NOT do it justice. It made the watch look like some rusty piece of brassed-up junk. I'm hoping my next set of pictures will make it look much nicer.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats! Finally you get your watch!

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If the watchmaker's comments on the phone are anything to go by, he must've done something great to it. I can't wait to see it.

I spruced up and polished my watch-chain specially for the occasion!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Watchmakers are known to tend towards to exaggerate a wee bit...

The best example is if you ask a watchmaker how much your pocket watch could be worth.

But lets see...!

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anybody have any advice about how I should store my watch? I don't have a stand or dome to house it in. Would an ordinary jewellery box...










...suffice, for storage?

And any other tips/tricks/strategies/advice for care, use and maintenance?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Build your own watch stand!

Here are some examples of selfmade watch stands:

From "UnruheKlaus", german pocket watch forum, made out of a 1,5mmÂ² wire:



















You just need the wire and a calliper.

Or this, a better example made out of wood by our "jakara":










Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey 

Yes, I had actually thought of making my own watch-stand out of metal. Is it very hard? I think it's something I could easily do.


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's my "Stand"










Jeorge


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hahahahaha!!!

I'm gonna look around the house and see what I can find by the way of storage-solutions for..._my precious_.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful, innit? He fixed it and cleaned it, timed it and even polished up the case!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A real beauty... where's the picture of the movement?

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Movement pic will come soon. I'm hopeless at photographing watch-movements, so it might take a while.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Definitely worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A month and a half, you bet that was a hell of a wait, too!

But it's back and I'm happy.

I made a stand for it, out of an old coat-hanger. Cut the hook off the coathanger and bent the metal into a hanging stand.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It looks great. I bet your really pleased. I would be.

I'm looking forward to some macro shots of the mov't


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

1st lid opened:










1st shot of movement:










2nd shot of movement:










My watch hanging on its home-made 'stand'...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Like the watch - not so keen on the stand. Search ebay uk for pocket watch stand - you can get 10 plastic ones delivered for under Â£7


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I did say that it was home-made. Gonna be searching for one over the next few weeks.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's a beaut - the case is doing well considering the 5 yr guarantee! :lol:

Wear it with pride - I really must get round to adding a decent pocket watch to the collection...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Shangas said:


>


That's absolutely gorgeous!

No comment on your coathanger though h34r:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> That's a beaut - the case is doing well considering the 5 yr guarantee! :lol:
> 
> Wear it with pride - I really must get round to adding a decent pocket watch to the collection...


It's amazing, isn't it?

At first I had no idea what the five-year thing meant, but I did guess that it was a looong time since that five years had passed and that the case was still very very nice. And that was BEFORE I sent it to be repaired, so you can imagine what it looks like now! When I realised that rolled-gold cases could be marked to wear for up to 25 years, I was thinking: "Oh this is excellent...!!"

And yes, I know, I know...I need to find a nice watch-stand for it. I will, believe me.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Sure you will! Let us know then...

Andrea


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Today marks the first day of trials. I'm taking it out on the town to see how well my watch works in the real world. Gonna see how well it keeps time. It's doing excellently so far.


----------

